# Skervesen Raptor (Koa) Build Thread



## cmtd (Dec 12, 2016)

I just put my deposit in for a Skervesen Raptor 6 I'm having built. I would like to share the build process along the way (It's gonna be a while, got quoted 8-9 months). But I will update the thread as I get info/pics.

I wanted to do something different with this Raptor, so thanks to the advice by Lorcan Ward, I got with Skervesen and bought a top they don't stock, and it is on its way to Poland. I wanted a really nice piece of flamed Koa, I have yet to see a Skervesen with this kind of top, so fingers crossed it turns out how I have it pictured.

Specs at the moment:

*Body:* Black Limba
*Headstock:* Skervesen 019
*Top:* Flamed Koa
*Neck:* 5 piece Rosewood/Wenge, bolt on, 25.5"
*Fretboard:* Undecided, leaning towards ziricote, maybe ebony
*Bridge:* Schaller Hannes (Black)
*Tuners:* Hipshot open gear locking (black)
*Frets:* Stainless Jescar 57110
*Pickups:* Bareknuckle uncovered zebra (Nailbomb/VHII penciled in, may change though)

I want Dunlop dual design strap buttons, and they are going to move the pin to the upper horn instead of the flush mount on the back. Ivoriod binding throughout. Planning on matching the headstock to the fretboard. Skervesen World Domination Mod switching system.

So far Bogumil at Skervesen has been great to deal with. I've probably sent him 30+ emails prior to getting the deposit in, and he has gotten back to me every time within 24 hours.


----------



## cmtd (Dec 12, 2016)

Here is all I really have to show at the moment. The koa top wood that I have heading to Skervesen.


----------



## 7sevenstring7 (Dec 12, 2016)

Great piece of Koa! Looking forward to seeing this complete, you have done a great job choosing your spec's.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 12, 2016)

glad you found a good piece of koa. did they mention what they want to do with it if there's extra?


----------



## cmtd (Dec 12, 2016)

Well we discussed either sending the rest of it back to me, or them buying the leftover. They want to take a look at the top in person before making an offer, which is understandable.


----------



## Jaspergep (Dec 13, 2016)

Koa is always a very good choice, excited to see how this turns out.
Matching koa body/headstock would also be pretty nice.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 13, 2016)

Thats a really nice Koa top and all very good specs.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 14, 2016)

looks great...good start to the build


----------



## cmtd (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm having to decide on a fretboard wood. My choice is going to be heavily based on aesthetics. I plan to match the headstock to the fretboard. Was just interested in getting some opinions. 

I was sent the following options. 






From left to right: Ziricote, wenge, santos, ebony, and landscape ziricote. 

I'm kind of torn between Ziricote, wenge, and ebony. I don't really want any light colored woods in the build. I never thought I would consider Wenge, but I think it may look good against the Koa top. The ebony would also probably fit well, but I have many ebony board guitars, considering trying something new. Originally I wanted to do Ziricote, I wanted something with a pattern that said "this guitar is a custom". I like the look, but now question wether or not the grain pattern will be too "busy" and not compliment the Koa, or if it will look good on a matched headstock.

Just looking to source some opinions.


----------



## Millul (Jan 12, 2017)

That ebony board is beyond cool, but I don't see it matchin your koa top (even if it has flames, too).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 12, 2017)

i'd say either the 1st piece of ziricote or the ebony. the 1st piece of ziricote has an interesting enough grain but isn't necessarily going to overpower the koa. The ziricote will also play well off the black limba body. the ebony will make the koa stand out more just due to contrast. If you really want the koa top to be the focal point of the guitar then pick the ebony.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 12, 2017)

Personally, I'd go with a birdseye board, but since that's not an option, I vote landscape.


----------



## Hywel (Jan 12, 2017)

100% the ebony


----------



## cmtd (Jan 12, 2017)

Millul said:


> That ebony board is beyond cool, but I don't see it matchin your koa top (even if it has flames, too).



The closer I looked at it, it am kind of liking the variance in the tone vs. a solid black piece of ebony. Why don't you think it would match?



KnightBrolaire said:


> i'd say either the 1st piece of ziricote or the ebony. the 1st piece of ziricote has an interesting enough grain but isn't necessarily going to overpower the koa. The ziricote will also play well off the black limba body. the ebony will make the koa stand out more just due to contrast. If you really want the koa top to be the focal point of the guitar then pick the ebony.



You put some thoughts I was having into words well. I think I do want the Koa to be the focal point. I'm really leaning towards the ebony, I think it may hep the Koa to pop even more.



electriceye said:


> Personally, I'd go with a birdseye board, but since that's not an option, I vote landscape.



Birdseye would probably look good, I'm just not much of a maple board person, save for stratocasters.



Hywel said:


> 100% the ebony



That is pretty much how I am feeling after spending longer than I'd like to admit staring at the pictures.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 13, 2017)

Ebony for sure... The ziricotes would be too "busy" to my eye, and neither of the non-ebony ones have a colour that I think accentuates the koa. If the ziricote was darker (like the left side of the board on the far right) then I'd be torn but from that selection the ebony is the only one I'd even consider.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 13, 2017)

Pikka Bird said:


> Ebony for sure... The ziricotes would be too "busy" to my eye, and neither of the non-ebony ones have a colour that I think accentuates the koa. If the ziricote was darker (like the left side of the board on the far right) then I'd be torn but from that selection the ebony is the only one I'd even consider.



I agree with you completely. I told them to do the ebony.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks like my top finally made it to Skervesen. Took right at a month to get there shipping from the US. Glad it made it in good condition.


----------



## Danklin (Jan 13, 2017)

That koa is beautiful


----------



## neun Arme (Jan 14, 2017)

Koa is probably my favorite wood for guitar tops, it's just gorgeous.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 16, 2017)

Few new updates from Skervesen today.

Here is another shot of the ebony fingerboard I decided to go with.








My Koa top got bookmatched









The top is now being joined with the black limba body.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 17, 2017)

More new pics in today.

The black limba body








The top









Closeup on the neck. 5 piece rosewood and wenge.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 17, 2017)

.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 18, 2017)

I had these photos sitting in my email this morning.

I considered not posting them because this is just the top with alcohol on it for sake of the picture, no finishing whatsoever. But, I can't stop looking at them and I've chronicled basically everything with this build along the way.

Needless to say I'm super pumped about how this is looking.


----------



## bpprox22 (Jan 18, 2017)

That top


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jan 18, 2017)

That build looks amazing. I love the binding on that koa top.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 18, 2017)

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2017)

gorgeous, it's going to look amazing with the finish on.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice!

I love black limba. It's such a beautiful wood for a guitar body.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 30, 2017)

Got a shot of the neck sent to me today


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love that headstock.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jan 31, 2017)

Go Green! Go White!


Sorry, off topic.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 31, 2017)

This build is looking nice!

Go Green!


----------



## cmtd (Feb 6, 2017)

Initial neck carve is done. Skervesen has a wait time they used during the carve process for checking neck stability they tell me. So radiusing will be the next step.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Feb 15, 2017)

cmtd said:


> Initial neck carve is done. Skervesen has a wait time they used during the carve process for checking neck stability they tell me. So radiusing will be the next step.



Looks like its coming along nicely. I love how they send you updated progress pictures.


----------



## trebal (Mar 6, 2017)

The neck is awesome


----------



## cmtd (Mar 30, 2017)

Little progress update.

The process for stabilizing the neck that Skervesen uses is complete. Fretboard is radiused, compound 12"-16", and sealed. Now completing the frets, which should take about 2 weeks they tell me.


----------



## cmtd (Apr 6, 2017)

Frets are in.

Neck is getting ready for staining/finishing now. The body is prepped and ready for finishing after that. The BKP alnico nailbomb and VHII pickup set is being ordered.


----------



## jerm (Apr 6, 2017)

looks amazing!


----------



## J_Mac (Apr 13, 2017)

electriceye said:


> fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap



+1


----------



## Snarpaasi (Apr 13, 2017)

How actively you've been asking about the updates? My order has been quiet for the past 2 months. Still expecting to arrive in june.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Apr 14, 2017)

Snarpaasi said:


> How actively you've been asking about the updates? My order has been quiet for the past 2 months. Still expecting to arrive in june.



Hi!

Just to remind 
4. From time to time we send photos to keep you updated once there's visual progress.

4AP is coming along nicely, maybe some more pics after Easter.

Take care!
BK


----------



## cmtd (Apr 14, 2017)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just to remind
> 4. From time to time we send photos to keep you updated once there's visual progress.
> ...



Hey Bogumil! Didn't know you ran the Skervesen account on here as well. Hope you are well.



Snarpaasi said:


> How actively you've been asking about the updates? My order has been quiet for the past 2 months. Still expecting to arrive in june.



I haven't asked for any updates/pics really, Bogumil just sends me a picture occasionally when there is new progress like he said. I've posted updates in this thread basically the same day I get them just to share the progress with the members here and give an idea of how the process of getting a Skervesen goes. They have been an absolute pleasure to work with so far.


----------



## stratjacket (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks amazing, love the Raptor look and feel, looks like you have a great one coming.


----------



## trebal (Apr 19, 2017)

cmtd said:


> Frets are in.
> 
> Neck is getting ready for staining/finishing now. The body is prepped and ready for finishing after that. The BKP alnico nailbomb and VHII pickup set is being ordered.



Great finish!! I love this


----------



## cmtd (Apr 27, 2017)

Just got this photo in. Staining is finished . The guys at Skervesen are nailing everything with this build so far. It's coming along exactly how I had visioned it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 27, 2017)

holy ..... that is excellent.


----------



## Slaeyer (Apr 28, 2017)

This turns out pretty awesome!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 28, 2017)

That top looks great!


----------



## Simic (Apr 28, 2017)

Great top, I love how dark it is!


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Apr 28, 2017)

I can't wait to see the final product. Dark Koa builds are so cool


----------



## FourT6and2 (Apr 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## neun Arme (Apr 29, 2017)

Damn, Koa has really become my favorite wood for guitar tops. This looks awesome!


----------



## narad (Apr 29, 2017)

Ugh, koa + cream/ivoroid binding is so hot.


----------



## jbcrazy (May 4, 2017)

Bro..... bro.....


----------



## cmtd (May 15, 2017)

Assembly is underway. Hope to have a NGD thread in the not too distant future.


----------



## Bobo (May 16, 2017)

Sooooo puuuuurdy


----------



## cmtd (May 23, 2017)

It's finished!

Here are a couple of completion photos. I'm sure Skervesen is going to put some additional pictures on their facebook and instagram pages.

I will do a proper NGD when I get the guitar in my hands. I will recap the experience with Skervesen, and have plenty of additional pictures.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 23, 2017)

gorgeous.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (May 23, 2017)

Sheer class!! 

Wish I could buy something that nice. Keeping some pics for inspiration. The ss/rg/bm/dinky shape has always been my favourite (currently building no3 from mango & chestnut


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 23, 2017)

That turned out awesome!


----------



## technomancer (May 23, 2017)

Wow that looks fantastic!


----------



## jbcrazy (May 23, 2017)

Wow that thing is one of the best looking guitars I've ever seen. 

Good choice on the woods and Skervesen built a beauty.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (May 23, 2017)

man. my koa love grows even stronger.


----------



## Miek (May 23, 2017)

black limba and koa is a combo that will always rule


----------



## feraledge (May 23, 2017)

Damn that's sexy!!


----------



## TheTrooper (May 23, 2017)

This is without a doubt, the bes Skerv I've ever seen.
You have really spec'ed an insane insturment, that's for sure.

Great taste mate.
If I'll get a Skerv made in the future, I will just tell them "THIS ONE"


----------



## cmtd (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words. Glad people seem to be enjoying it. No secret it was heavily influenced by the blackmachine misha owns, but I tried to add a few twists to make it my own.


----------



## jbcrazy (May 23, 2017)

cmtd said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Glad people seem to be enjoying it. No secret it was heavily influenced by the blackmachine misha owns, but I tried to add a few twists to make it my own.



We love it brotha. Shout out to the skervesen guys. Amazing!!!!


----------



## JMO831 (May 23, 2017)

Gorgeous! Awesome piece of koa. Looking forward to the review!


----------



## khm (May 24, 2017)

Saw this on the Facebook page mate, absolutely stunning! Enjoy the new guitar


----------

